# Advice before buying mower implement...



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi all, will be in the market soon for my first PTO implement, a finish mower. 

Was hoping to hear from y’all any advice you’re willing to give. 

My tractor is a mid 70’s IH 364 diesel 4 cylinder approximately 56 hp with a front end loader and a Cat 2 set up. 

What considerations do I need to figure in before this purchase? I’ve been told that a 6’ deck would be fine. Are the implements universal as long as I stay in my Cat 2 range? I’d hate to get it home and it won’t fit for some reason. 

I was also curious as to how y’all bring the attachment home. Do you bring the tractor with you and hook it up on site? If not I’d have figure out a way to winch the implement out of the trailer as it’s too heavy to move. 

Thoughts for a new guy?

Thank you.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Well your saying you have a FEL. So unloading it should be simple. Also depending on the make and model some can be rolled around like a cart if on a flat surface. 
I am not a expert but I think you need at least 5 horsepower per foot of mowing. Some variables there for sure. Grass height, thickness, mowing height, etc. 
You probably want the mower to be at least as wide as the tractors rear tires. I would assume wider would be better if the money and horse power is there for your needs. 
Some are set up to handle category one and two both with easy adjustment. Your going to have to do some checking on the models you like.
Some come with a slip clutch and thats real handy on a brush hog and I enjoy it on my finish mower due to mole hills and other issues, but perhaps not needed on a finish mower. 
Many have several wheels or rollers on different corners or parts of the deck to help provide a more consistent cutting height. 
Can it be easily adjusted for the heights you need as the time of year change or other issues arise ?
Does the 3 point top link have some flexibility in its set up to allow you to handle going over a bank or crossing a low spot. 
Check the grease and oil in the components. Do NOT assume they come factory ready.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Some good advise Redlands Okie! The implement should be wider than the width of the rear tires, or you can't mow close to structures or fences, etc..
Your FEL should pick and or move your implements around if need be, and then you will learn how and where to hook and unhook your implements so it's the most convenient for you.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Have you considered a 7' finish mower ? You have more than enough power for one.
I run a 7' rear discharge finish mower on my 35 HP tractor with no problem.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

I've had both 6' and 7' finish mowers behind my 38 hp Ford.
The 7' is nice for the extra foot of width but after a couple of years of using it I'm thinking of going back to a 6'.
You wouldn't think that extra foot would make that much of a difference but it scalps a Heck of a lot more. So unless your land is as flat as a table I would recommend a 6'.
As for brands, I know that King Kutter is a lower end machine but I think they are very well engineered. Especially the flexible hitch. It floats better than the rigid type hitch on other brands. I had a 6' Case-IH fm for a couple of years. It was a good heavy mower but the KK mowers are superior IMO because of the flex hitch.
P.S., one thing I do really like about the 7' KK I have now is it has a double belt whereas the 6' has a single belt.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a 6' Landpride ( side discharge) and a 7' First Choice (rear discharge).
We have lots of humps and dips in our yard, and I can't say I notice much difference in scalping between the 2 mowers.
I rarely use the 6', I just prefer the 7' First Choice mower.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Great advice everyone! Thank you very much. Do implements connect to the PTO spline differently depending on tractor or implement? Or is the connection fairly standard across all the implements?

I wasn’t sure if some implements won’t hook up to some tractors because of specific fit or something. Or if the equipment is pretty standard. So if my neighbor has a different brand tractor but similar size and a yard full of implements for me to use, is there any reason why that equipment wouldn’t mate up with my machine?

I’ve attached pics of my PTO spline. I’m guessing that I’ll have to attach a U joint of some sort to marry up with an implement shaft. Do I purchase that separately or does that fitting typically come with a new implement? Thx.

















Thx!


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> Well your saying you have a FEL. So unloading it should be simple. Also depending on the make and model some can be rolled around like a cart if on a flat surface.
> I am not a expert but I think you need at least 5 horsepower per foot of mowing. Some variables there for sure. Grass height, thickness, mowing height, etc.
> You probably want the mower to be at least as wide as the tractors rear tires. I would assume wider would be better if the money and horse power is there for your needs.
> Some are set up to handle category one and two both with easy adjustment. Your going to have to do some checking on the models you like.
> ...


Thanks Redlands. You’re right about the FEL, maybe I’ll weld a couple of hooks for lifting. Good idea. 

Mower being as wide or wider, definitely noted. I can see how a narrow deck could pose problems getting close to trees and such. 

Slip clutch is a good idea. I’ll have to look into the price differences. Might come in handy because one area of my property has some exposed tree roots showing. Nothing too bad but every now and the I accidentally shave the top of them with my zero turn. I’m sure the blades on the tractor mower would or could hit the top of them too. 

Not sure what you mean about top link flexibility. I suppose it will have some slack allowing it to bounce around a bit. My land is pretty flat except for one small area. I may just have to raise the deck some when I get there. 

How often do you grease the deck fittings? Every third mow or so? Or is it a seasonal maintenance?

Thanks!


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Some good advise Redlands Okie! The implement should be wider than the width of the rear tires, or you can't mow close to structures or fences, etc..
> Your FEL should pick and or move your implements around if need be, and then you will learn how and where to hook and unhook your implements so it's the most convenient for you.


Thanks Pogobill. Hooking and unhooking is definitely something I’m thinking is going to have me cursing and fussing in the yard. Lol. Ive seen the YouTube vids with guys struggling. I’ve also read about some contraption that supposedly makes it easier for one man to switch out implements. Some quick connect or something. Is that worth looking into or just learn how to handle it the old school way?


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

DK35vince said:


> Have you considered a 7' finish mower ? You have more than enough power for one.
> I run a 7' rear discharge finish mower on my 35 HP tractor with no problem.


Thx DK, I am definitely going to consider it now that I’m reading y’alls comments. I wasn’t sure if my tractor could handle that but it seems I’m underestimating the power of my old tractor. So yep I’ll be price shopping the 7’ as well. Thx!


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

DK35vince said:


> I have a 6' Landpride ( side discharge) and a 7' First Choice (rear discharge).
> We have lots of humps and dips in our yard, and I can't say I notice much difference in scalping between the 2 mowers.
> I rarely use the 6', I just prefer the 7' First Choice mower.


Any operational advantages to the side discharge vs the rear? The only thing I can think of is the side discharge will force you to run over the already cut grass. Any ideas on why one may be better than the other?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is no reason that the implements next door won't fit your tractor. The pto speed of 540 rpm is pretty standard for most tractors, and that includes yours, so it's easy to match up a proper implement. You should identify the size and spline configuration on your pto shaft as well so you'll have that information handy.
Your hitch is also a category one according to Tractordata, so that will help you choose an implement that is sized to be used on your tractor.
the drive shaft to run the implement has a U joint on each end, one attached to the implement that usually stays there, and one on the other end that has a coupling that locks into that groove in your PTO shaft.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

If you weld on hooks keep in mind it might be best to install them aligned with your FEL arms. When using them keep the load balanced. Personally I have 3 hooks, one each lined up with the arms, and one centered. I never hook only one of the outside hooks up, always both or I use the center hook. 
Installing them on the end of the bucket can create extra stress on the arms, balance issues etc. 

Get a cover for the end of the tractors PTO shaft to keep it clean when not in use.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Just a couple styles that allow the top link of your 3 point to flex a bit if needed. Pretty good idea to have.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

Your tractor has more than enough power to run a 7' finish mower (as long as you mow regularly and not trying to cut field grass, finish mowers don't do well in deep grass)

Rear discharge vs side discharge is a personal preference thing IMO.
I prefer the rear discharge on a 3 point mower because I can mow or trim from either side without blowing grass on the road, driveway or landscaping, Etc.

Finish mowers don't generally need a slip clutch. Most are belt driven and the belt will slip if you hit something before causing any damage to the driveline


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

DK35vince said:


> Finish mowers don't generally need a slip clutch. Most are belt driven and the belt will slip if you hit something before causing any damage to the driveline


I agree. No slip clutch needed on a finish mower. You only need a slip clutch on a rotary/bush hog type mower.
And I don't know if that tractor has Live pto or not but you Do Not need an over running clutch on a non live tractor to run a finish mower. You DO on a non live pto tractor to run a bush hog.
By the way, I looked that tractor up on tractordata.com and they are saying it is about 35 HP though that's still enough to run a 6 ir 7' finish mower.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

pogobill said:


> You should identify the size and spline configuration on your pto shaft as well so you'll have that information handy.
> Your hitch is also a category one according to Tractordata, so that will help you choose an implement that is sized to be used on your tractor.


Thanks Pogobill, I'm guessing that some splines have a different tooth counts and that would be important to note. Does that mean that I would have to get an implement that has an appropriate coupling to hook to the spline?


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Redlands Okie said:


> If you weld on hooks keep in mind it might be best to install them aligned with your FEL arms. When using them keep the load balanced. Personally I have 3 hooks, one each lined up with the arms, and one centered. I never hook only one of the outside hooks up, always both or I use the center hook.
> Installing them on the end of the bucket can create extra stress on the arms, balance issues etc.


Welded on top of the bucket and inline with the arms... sort of like the pic below?


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> By the way, I looked that tractor up on tractordata.com and they are saying it is about 35 HP though that's still enough to run a 6 ir 7' finish mower.


You're right, I misstated the HP. TD shows 35hp at the PTO. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## David Philp (Apr 27, 2019)

I sold my Landpride FDR2584 finish mower last year, since it was no longer used once I switched to a zero turn. It had floating connections on all three of the 3pt connections, so it wasn't extremely difficult to connect. I pulled it behind my Ford 2600, which had 31 pto horsepower. I had no issues with scalping on the yard. Pretty much all tractors produced since the 60's have standardized on the 6 spline, 540rpm PTO, so you shouldn't have an issue. My mowing time with the 7 foot Landpride, and my 5' Zero Turn are nearly identical.


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

hd883chopper said:


> Hi all, will be in the market soon for my first PTO implement, a finish mower.
> 
> Was hoping to hear from y’all any advice you’re willing to give.
> 
> ...


----------



## scott f smith (Jun 29, 2019)

Most dealers can offer delivery, or you could rent a trailer from uhaul that has a ramp, but if toy have a trailer big enough for tractor, then you could use that and when toy get home, use a chain and the front end loader to move it. Get clamp on hooks if you can so add not to weld on your decks. Rear discharge definitely. Woods makes awesome mowers and Brush hogs, I run 7ft finish mower and 6ft brush hog no problem on 35hp tractor.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

David Philp said:


> I sold my Landpride FDR2584 finish mower last year, since it was no longer used once I switched to a zero turn. It had floating connections on all three of the 3pt connections, so it wasn't extremely difficult to connect. I pulled it behind my Ford 2600, which had 31 pto horsepower. I had no issues with scalping on the yard. Pretty much all tractors produced since the 60's have standardized on the 6 spline, 540rpm PTO, so you shouldn't have an issue. My mowing time with the 7 foot Landpride, and my 5' Zero Turn are nearly identical.


Thanks David, good info to know. Yea I'm currently using a zero turn myself and I'm just wondering after making what seems to be endless back and forth's if a wide implement would be better. It takes me approximately 5-6 hrs of straight cutting to get to my front, back and both sides of my property. I know it probably depends on yard obsticals and other factors but I'm hoping that I can reduce time with the implement. I don't mind coming in behind the tractor with the zero turn to do some cutting close to the house but all day on a 48" zero is a lot I think.


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

scott f smith said:


> Most dealers can offer delivery, or you could rent a trailer from uhaul that has a ramp, but if toy have a trailer big enough for tractor, then you could use that and when toy get home, use a chain and the front end loader to move it. Get clamp on hooks if you can so add not to weld on your decks. Rear discharge definitely. Woods makes awesome mowers and Brush hogs, I run 7ft finish mower and 6ft brush hog no problem on 35hp tractor.


Thanks Scott, yep about 35hp is what I've got and a 7 footer was what I was thinking w/ rear discharge. Think I'm going to weld on some angle iron to further strengthen the FEL but welded hooks are probably in my future. I've got the equipment as I'm a hobby welder. 

Do you find yourself having to come behind the tractor mower with a zero turn or something to get the areas too tight for the tractor? Thinking near house or outbuildings?


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

hd883chopper said:


> Thanks David, good info to know. Yea I'm currently using a zero turn myself and I'm just wondering after making what seems to be endless back and forth's if a wide implement would be better. It takes me approximately 5-6 hrs of straight cutting to get to my front, back and both sides of my property. I know it probably depends on yard obsticals and other factors but I'm hoping that I can reduce time with the implement. I don't mind coming in behind the tractor with the zero turn to do some cutting close to the house but all day on a 48" zero is a lot I think.


How much do you mow ??
I guess I'm just wondering why you have a 48" deck on your zero turn if you have room for a 7' rear mower.
We mow around 8 acres of lawn and have a 35 HP, 72" zero turn and wouldn't want any smaller. (wife generally runs the zero turn while I'm mowing with the tractor with 84" rear mower)


----------



## hd883chopper (Nov 12, 2018)

DK35vince said:


> How much do you mow ??
> I guess I'm just wondering why you have a 48" deck on your zero turn if you have room for a 7' rear mower.
> We mow around 8 acres of lawn and have a 35 HP, 72" zero turn and wouldn't want any smaller. (wife generally runs the zero turn while I'm mowing with the tractor with 84" rear mower)


That 48" Exmark came with the house when we bought it in November of 2017, so I hadn't had a chance until now to get serious about a replacement or a different method of mowing. If I had to guess, I'm thinking that I actually mow about 5 acres between all four sides of the house. 2 sides are just endless back and forth's with the Exmark, a few trees to dodge but overall not too bad. It's pretty open. That's why I'm thinking the mowing implement may come in handy. Like you, I'll still need the zero turn for close cutting around obstructions or close quarters mowing. But after running a 48" deck on 2 sides of my property pretty regularly, I can only imagine how it would be to run a 7' implement. That should cut down the mow time a lot I would think


----------

